# PCGH-Premium-PC 3070-Edition - MSI RTX 3070 Gaming X Trio + AMD Ryzen 7 5800X [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Premium-PC 3070-Edition - MSI RTX 3070 Gaming X Trio + AMD Ryzen 7 5800X [Werbung]*

						Nvidias Geforce RTX 3070 bietet die Leistung einer deutlich teureren RTX 2080 Ti und mit dem Ryzen 7 5800X ist auch AMD ein extrem guter neuer Prozessor gelungen. Diese beiden brandneuen Komponenten finden sich jetzt im PCGH-Premium-PC wieder.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Premium-PC 3070-Edition - MSI RTX 3070 Gaming X Trio + AMD Ryzen 7 5800X [Werbung]*


----------



## DAU_0815 (16. November 2020)

Die Komponenten sehen stimmig aus. Einzig offen ist für mich, welcher RAM verbaut wurde: Single RANK oder Dual RANk? Das scheint durchaus Einfluss auf die Leistung zu haben und ich finde immer mehr 16GB Riegel, die nur Single RANK haben.

Weißt Du da mehr Daniel?


----------



## timmib (21. November 2020)

Ich würde mir schnelleren RAM wünschen. So ist das Angebot uninteressant.


----------



## wurstkuchen (29. Januar 2021)

Niemand verbaut mehr normale HDDs in einem PC und erst recht in keinem Gaming PC. Und 2499 Euro? Ich dachte erst das ist ein Preisfehler, ich hätte den Preis auf 1499 geschätzt für die Komponenten. Wie kommt dieser Preis zustande ohne Monitor auch noch? Oder sind da 3x 3070 verbaut im SLI? Der RAM ist auch eher nur Durchschnitt bei dem Preis würd ich das nun plus ultra erwarten.


----------



## 4thVariety (29. Januar 2021)

Ich würde die PCGH PCs auch nicht so zusammenstellen.

Verbaue immer G.Skill RAM bei AMD
Verbaue immer Mesh-Front Gehäuse
Verbaue keine SSDs von Crucial (Lebensdauertests sind vernichtend)
Verbaue keine Barracuda 2TB, die Festplatte mit der höchsten Fehlerrate alle Festplatten die ich kenne.
Verbaue so viel GPU wie möglich und nur so viel CPU wie nötig, außer du willst den PC RTX5000 ready haben so wie den hier.


----------



## Cohen (29. Januar 2021)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Niemand verbaut mehr normale HDDs in einem PC und erst recht in keinem Gaming PC.


Schubladendenken-Achivement unlocked. 

Zusätzlich zur SSD werden das immer noch einige machen. Und warum auch nicht?

Ein Großteil meiner älteren Steamspiele (und andere PC-Spiele) profitieren kaum von der SSD-Geschwindigkeit, die sind auch von HDD in wenigen Sekunden geladen. Und 100-GB-Spiele, die man derzeit nicht spielt, kann man auch auf die HDD auslagern und bei Bedarf auf die SSD verschieben. Geht deutlich schneller als sie zu Löschen und bei Bedarf komplett neu runterzuladen und durchzupatchen und die Settings neu einzustellen.

Die 2 TB-HDD im beworbenen System sind natürlich nichts halbes und nichts ganzes... 4 - 10 TB sollten es schon sein.


----------



## shaboo (29. Januar 2021)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Niemand verbaut mehr normale HDDs in einem PC und erst recht in keinem Gaming PC.


Blödsinn. Geh auf die üblichen Seiten, schau dir die üblichen Angebote an, und du wirst noch massig HDDs finden.



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Und 2499 Euro? Ich dachte erst das ist ein Preisfehler, ich hätte den Preis auf 1499 geschätzt für die Komponenten. Wie kommt dieser Preis zustande ohne Monitor auch noch? Oder sind da 3x 3070 verbaut im SLI? Der RAM ist auch eher nur Durchschnitt bei dem Preis würd ich das nun plus ultra erwarten.


Schlecht informiert und schlecht im Schätzen - üble Kombination. Letzteres mag erblich bedingt sein, aber Ersterem hättest Du durch eine kurze Internetrecherche schnell Abhilfe schaffen können. Alleine für Prozessor und GraKa werden - laut der üblichen Preisvergleichsseiten - aktuell mindestens 1350 Euro fällig. Dann mal viel Glück dabei, den Rest irgendwo für 149 Euro zu finden ...


----------



## blu3fire (1. Februar 2021)

shaboo schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Geh auf die üblichen Seiten, schau dir die üblichen Angebote an, und du wirst noch massig HDDs finden.
> 
> 
> Schlecht informiert und schlecht im Schätzen - üble Kombination. Letzteres mag erblich bedingt sein, aber Ersterem hättest Du durch eine kurze Internetrecherche schnell Abhilfe schaffen können. Alleine für Prozessor und GraKa werden - laut der üblichen Preisvergleichsseiten - aktuell mindestens 1350 Euro fällig. Dann mal viel Glück dabei, den Rest irgendwo für 149 Euro zu finden ...



Die aufgerufenen 2500€ sind schon bisschen too much. Für 2000€ bekommt man die Konfiguration Locker zusammen.


----------



## restX3 (1. Februar 2021)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Niemand verbaut mehr normale HDDs in einem PC


Echt?
Ich hab zwei SSDs verbaut, eine für Games wo es sich lohnt 2TB und System 512GB, der Rest 10TB sind zwei HDDs. 10TB HDD Speicher zu ersetzen gegen SSD Speicher ist mir maximal zu teuer.


----------



## wurstkuchen (1. Februar 2021)

restX3 schrieb:


> Echt?
> Ich hab zwei SSDs verbaut, eine für Games wo es sich lohnt 2TB und System 512GB, der Rest 10TB sind zwei HDDs. 10TB HDD Speicher zu ersetzen gegen SSD Speicher ist mir maximal zu teuer.


Echt? Und deine Spiele sind auf den 10TB HDDs? Wieso das bitte wenn du 2TB SSD hast? Was ist da sonst noch so drauf, illegale Filme?


----------



## FKY2000 (1. Februar 2021)

Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt ein Stück weit beim Wurstkuchen, was das Thema HDDs angeht.
Eine 2 TB SSD wäre doch in diesem Preissegment nicht nur angemessen, sondern m.E. schlicht zu erwarten. Mehr braucht es auch für den Großteil der Leute meist gar nicht. Wer sich wirklich sein System mit weiteren TB an Daten "zumüllen" will, der soll sich halt ne weitere Platte dranklemmen?!

HDDs haben für mich nur noch als Serverplatten eine Daseinsberechtigung, wo es doch zumeist eher auf GB/€ und auf Langzeittauglichkeit ankommt und weniger auf besonders hohe Zugriffs- und Transfergeschwindigkeiten (welche ohnehin durch das Netzwerk limitiert werden). Habe schon seit bestimmt 8 Jahren keine mechanischen Speichermedien mehr im (Client-)Rechner.

Aber gut, meckern kann man ja immer...
... wo wir dann auch schonmal dabei sind: 

Für den "günstigsten" PCGH PC, der immerhin satte 2.499 € kosten soll, kann man sicher diskutieren, ob ein vergleichsweise (unnötig) teurer 5800X da rein muss, und nicht auch entweder ein 5600X, oder gar ein 3700X in Frage kommt mit einem ordentlichen B550 Board.
Die 2 TB HDD könnte man ganz weglassen und die SSD evtl. auf 2 TB upgraden
Und warum immer (noch) den ollen Mugen 5 und das Define 7? Da gibts doch bessere und zugleich optisch ansprechendere Komponenten zu ähnlichen Preisen.
Und Windows 10 Home? Also wenn schon ein Betriebssystem mitliefern, dann natürlich Win 10 Professional.


----------



## BonoVox_ (1. Februar 2021)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Echt? Und deine Spiele sind auf den 10TB HDDs? Wieso das bitte wenn du 2TB SSD hast? Was ist da sonst noch so drauf, illegale Filme?


----------



## BaMichi (9. Februar 2021)

blu3fire schrieb:


> Die aufgerufenen 2500€ sind schon bisschen too much. Für 2000€ bekommt man die Konfiguration Locker zusammen.


Garantie, Service, Zusammenbau, irgendjemand muss damit auch Geld verdienen.
Dass hier die meisten selbst schrauben können, dürfte klar sein. Dennoch hat so ein Komplettsystem immer noch Vorteile.


----------



## Barnabuzz (9. Februar 2021)

Junge, Junge, was für ein Preis  also ich habe im Eigenbau ziemlich genau 2000 gezahlt und habe nicht soein Müll Mainboard, ne 3080 und einen 5900. Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## shaboo (9. Februar 2021)

Barnabuzz schrieb:


> Junge, Junge, was für ein Preis  also ich habe im Eigenbau ziemlich genau 2000 gezahlt und habe nicht soein Müll Mainboard, ne 3080 und einen 5900. Alles richtig gemacht.


Keine Ahnung, was an dem Mainboard so wahnsinnig müllig sein soll. Ansonsten hast du halt schlicht Glück gehabt, dass die Preise zum Zeitpunkt deines Kaufs so waren, wie sie waren. Toll gemacht! Super Leistung!


----------



## Rezam (9. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also den PC hab ich vor einer Woche zusammen gebaut. Mir die Tests von PCGH zu Herzen genommen und das optimiert was mir wichtig war. Win 10 natürlich die pro.
Komme in Cyberpunk so auf 28-44 fps, je nach Raytracing Auslastung ^^.


----------



## Barnabuzz (10. Februar 2021)

shaboo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was an dem Mainboard so wahnsinnig müllig sein soll. Ansonsten hast du halt schlicht Glück gehabt, dass die Preise zum Zeitpunkt deines Kaufs so waren, wie sie waren. Toll gemacht! Super Leistung!


Wenn es interessiert, gibt etliche Berichte zu dem und weiteren frühen X570 MSI Modellen, die haben extrem miese Kühlung und schlechte Spannungswandler. Hier ein Video dazu:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rD65w5RVmtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist eigentlich ein Test des MSI X570 Tomahawk, dem besten Board für ~200€, eine Art "Nachfolger" bzw. "Wiedergutmachung" von MSI für das miese Gaming Edge. Im Video erklärt er gut und ausgiebig, warum das Gaming Edge nicht gut ist. 
Und klar, mag sein, dass ich Glück hatte. Aber deswegen ist das hier trotzdem ein überteuertes Angebot. Keine Ahnung warum man da gleich so angefressen reagieren muss. 
Liebe Grüße.


----------



## shaboo (10. Februar 2021)

Barnabuzz schrieb:


> Wenn es interessiert, gibt etliche Berichte zu dem und weiteren frühen X570 MSI Modellen, die haben extrem miese Kühlung und schlechte Spannungswandler. Hier ein Video dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank; das ist in der Tat sehr aufschlussreich! 


Barnabuzz schrieb:


> Und klar, mag sein, dass ich Glück hatte. Aber deswegen ist das hier trotzdem ein überteuertes Angebot. Keine Ahnung warum man da gleich so angefressen reagieren muss.
> Liebe Grüße.


Naja, überteuert sehe ich halt anders. Wenn man mal sich die Summe der aktuellen Einzelpreise anschaut (oder eben auch, was ein identisch ausgestatteter Komplett-PC bei anderen Händlern kostet), ist das vielleicht nicht billig, aber eben auch nicht gnadenlos überteuert.


----------



## Case39 (27. Februar 2021)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Niemand verbaut mehr normale HDDs in einem PC und erst recht in keinem Gaming PC. Und 2499 Euro? Ich dachte erst das ist ein Preisfehler, ich hätte den Preis auf 1499 geschätzt für die Komponenten. Wie kommt dieser Preis zustande ohne Monitor auch noch? Oder sind da 3x 3070 verbaut im SLI? Der RAM ist auch eher nur Durchschnitt bei dem Preis würd ich das nun plus ultra erwarten.


Wie um Gottes Willen kommst du denn darauf? Natürlich stellen HDDs immer noch die günstigsten Datengräber dar...by the way: Dir ist schon klar, wie der HW Markt gerade aussieht?

@Barnabuzz  Klar, ein mieses Board und die ganze Produktlinie ist Schrott🙄


----------



## wurstkuchen (27. Februar 2021)

Case39 schrieb:


> Wie um Gottes Willen kommst du denn darauf? Natürlich stellen HDDs immer noch die günstigsten Datengräber dar...by the way: Dir ist schon klar, wie der HW Markt gerade aussieht?


Ja so günstig wie nie zuvor: 



__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/VLRooJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 MX500 1TB ~85Euro


----------



## theGucky (27. Februar 2021)

@Rezam  Für eine 3070 890€? Puuh...
Dein Gehäuse könnte eine Überarbeitung der Lüfter gebrauchen 

Eine Samsung EVO 860 2TB hatte ich Ende letzten Jahres  für 230€ geholt. Gut...war Black Friday XD


----------



## Palmdale (27. Februar 2021)

Bald heißt es: kaufen sie eine Grafikkarte und sie erhalten den restlichen PC gratis dazu


----------



## bushgegner (7. März 2021)

Schon krass zu sehen, dass ich für in etwa die gleiche Kiste nur mit ner 2 TB SSD von Samsung, nem 750 Watt Seasonic Netzteil und ner AIO beim Black Friday letztes Jahr 2100 Euro bezahlt habe. 600 Euro mehr für die gleiche Kiste. WOW. Crazy wie im Arsch der Markt gerade ist.


----------



## Blowfeld (7. März 2021)

Bin froh, den Aldi PC vor ner Woche geschossen zu haben. Da ist zwar viel noname Kram drin, aber die 3070 rennt dank undervolting stabil und leise mit gut Power für 1500 Euro 

Mein PC bringt wohl 10-15% weniger Frames dank I7 10700, aber als Übergangsrechner 1000 Euro gespart gegenüber dem hier. 

Wenn es mal wieder ein langlebiger Rechner werden soll, der nicht nach einem Generationenwechsel auf Ebay abgeschoben wird, dann baue ich wieder selbst. Dank Aldi PC weiß ich gute Mainboards wieder zu schätzen ^^


----------



## DaHell63 (8. März 2021)

Blowfeld schrieb:


> Mein PC bringt wohl 10-15% weniger Frames dank I7 10700


Wieso? Spielst Du  664p – 720p, ohne AF, AA, AO?
Ansonsten dürfte es ein i7 10700 wohl schaffen eine RTX 3070 auszureizen.


----------



## buggs001 (10. März 2021)

Blowfeld schrieb:


> Bin froh, den Aldi PC vor ner Woche geschossen zu haben. Da ist zwar viel noname Kram drin, aber die 3070 rennt dank undervolting stabil und leise mit gut Power für 1500 Euro
> 
> Mein PC bringt wohl 10-15% weniger Frames dank I7 10700, aber als Übergangsrechner 1000 Euro gespart gegenüber dem hier.
> 
> Wenn es mal wieder ein langlebiger Rechner werden soll, der nicht nach einem Generationenwechsel auf Ebay abgeschoben wird, dann baue ich wieder selbst. Dank Aldi PC weiß ich gute Mainboards wieder zu schätzen ^^


Was spielst du denn und in welcher Auflösung?

Der 8/16 Kerner wird sicher nicht zu voll ausgelastet sein, also liegt es rein an der Grafikkarte wie viele FPS du hast.
Somit würdest du auch mit einem DrölfSiebzig-Kerner von AMD keinen einzigen Frame mehr haben.


----------



## VALL (10. März 2021)

Also für den Preis ist mir die CPU zu beliebig und das Board zu gering ausgestattet. Und außerdem gefällt mir der PC von rezam eh besser. Aber ein komplett PC seht ihr mich eh nicht kaufen


----------



## Blowfeld (10. März 2021)

VALL schrieb:


> Also für den Preis ist mir die CPU zu beliebig und das Board zu gering ausgestattet. Und außerdem gefällt mir der PC von rezam eh besser. Aber ein komplett PC seht ihr mich eh nicht kaufen



Ist ne Menge Tand drin, aber trotzdem deutlich potenter als mein in die Jahre gekommener Rechner.  Kann meinen alten für gute 1000+ Euro verkaufen und hab damit ein 40-50% Leistungsupgrade für weniger als 500 Ocken und 3 Jahre Garantie, was den Wiederverkauf in 1 bis 2 Jahren leichter macht. 

Aber ja, das Mainboard ist gruselig und das Medion Logo, dass mich begrüßt, tut in der Seele weh und erinnert mich daran, dass es nur eine Zweckgemeinschaft ist ^^


----------



## VALL (10. März 2021)

Gibt's denn keine Funktion im BIOS das Logo abzuschalten? 
Ich glaube nicht daß sich die Situation noch bessern wird stell dich lieber auf ein langes miteinander ein 😉 aber ich hoffe dennoch. Denn bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus.


----------



## Blowfeld (13. März 2021)

VALL schrieb:


> Gibt's denn keine Funktion im BIOS das Logo abzuschalten?
> Ich glaube nicht daß sich die Situation noch bessern wird stell dich lieber auf ein langes miteinander ein 😉 aber ich hoffe dennoch. Denn bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus.


Das Mainboard ist total beschnitten, alleine zu sehen, was es alles nicht kann treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen. 
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass in 1 bis 2 Jahren die Situation wieder normaler ausschaut .


----------



## Cuddleman (11. April 2021)

Rezam schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und wie lang hast du tatsächlich für den Zusammenbau und die Installation des Betriebssystem, bzw. zum Klonen  gebraucht?
Da kannst du mit der Preisdifferenz ausrechnen, mit welchem Stundensatz die Arbeitsleistung bei Alternate vergütet werden würde, würdest du es dort auch so machen.

Sieht sehr schön aufgeräumt aus und viele schöne Gamingstunden wünsche ich dir.


----------



## Cuddleman (11. April 2021)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Ja so günstig wie nie zuvor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind doch die HDD auch geworden.
Bleibt immer noch deren Vorteil als Speichergrab, mit 4facher Speicherkapazität, selbst wenn man eine der schnellsten auswählt.


DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Die Komponenten sehen stimmig aus. Einzig offen ist für mich, welcher RAM verbaut wurde: Single RANK oder Dual RANk? Das scheint durchaus Einfluss auf die Leistung zu haben und ich finde immer mehr 16GB Riegel, die nur Single RANK haben.
> 
> Weißt Du da mehr Daniel?


Laut älterer PCGH Quellen sollten immer Dual Rank verbaut sein, da man darin einen allgemein deutlich besseren Nutzen sieht!


----------



## Karotte81 (28. Mai 2021)

Verbrecherpreis, PCGH-Premium am Ar....


----------



## sethdiabolos (28. Mai 2021)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Niemand verbaut mehr normale HDDs in einem PC und erst recht in keinem Gaming PC.


Also ich habe noch 8 TB an HDD-Speicher verbaut, warum auch nicht?


----------



## Krabonq (2. Juni 2021)

Blowfeld schrieb:


> [..]



Siehe was DaHell63 und buggs001 dich gefragt haben.


----------



## Thomas5010 (2. Juni 2021)

Der PC erscheint mir trotz der hohen Preise am Hardwaremarkt sehr hoch (2699 €). Das würde ich persönlich nicht bezahlen.

Ansonsten bin ich gerne bereit 150 - 200 € mehr für einen hochwertigen Komplettrechner zu bezahlen, wenn die Komponenten stimmen. Billig, billig, billig ist nicht so mein Ding. Die Leute sollen auch irgendwie leben, die solch einen PC zusammenbauen.  Marketing, Vertriebswege und dazu gibt es noch Garantie und einen professionellen Zusammenbau (bzw. die Zeit die man spart). Schließlich ist nicht jeder ein Schüler oder Student, der nach 14 Uhr nichts mehr zu tun hat, um sich auf Teilesuche zu begeben oder stundenlang am PC herumzuschrauben.


----------



## Blowfeld (2. Juni 2021)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Siehe was DaHell63 und buggs001 dich gefragt haben.



480p dual screen.

Youtube 480p, außer bei Nachrichten aus der Politik, da schalte ich auf 240p runter, um die Fratzen nicht so deutlich zu sehen


----------



## Dampfplauderer (30. August 2021)

Ein prima Argument um doch lieber im Forum unter "Zusammenstellung Komplettrechner" vorbeizuschaun.


----------



## number_eight_burp (2. September 2021)

Ach kommt Jungs mehr habt ihr nicht zu bieten? 








						Gamer PC RYZEN 7 5800X mit RTX3080Ti
					

Gamer PC RYZEN 7 5800X mit RTX3080Ti:




					www.dubaro.de


----------



## shaboo (2. September 2021)

Mittlerweile sind die Preise der PCGH-PCs einfach nur noch lächerlich.

Praktisch der gleiche Rechner für 500 Euro weniger:









						HardwareDealz 2000-Edition
					

HardwareDealz 2000-Edition:




					www.dubaro.de


----------



## xxxxx1 (5. Januar 2022)

650  Watt-Netzteil? Das doch Murks!


----------

